# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  "Big Brother" në Shqipëri!

## shigjeta

Gabimisht duke moderuar postimet, fshiva temen qe ishte hapur per programin "Big Brother". Sado qe u perpoqem, postimet nuk mund te kthehen dot mbrapsht. Me vjen keq per sa ndodhi. Nderkohe mund te vazhdohet me diskutimin dhe kush e ka ndjekur "Big Brother" mund te sjelle perseri informacionin rreth pjesmaresve dhe rregullave te programit...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

meqe tema me gjithe c'kishte o shujt,

per te ndihmuar gjithe fansat e Ildushes, 

po postoj linkun e saj, 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ildushja

ps.

mos e ke bo per 1 Prill, ket gjo Shigjeta?

----------


## OO7

shigjeta sduket si 1 prillist. po po e ka bo per 1 prill bo mire bo mire te na e sjelli temen tani se po e morem vesh se na ka mashtro do bohemi te eger  :i terbuar:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

dhe na postoni noj gjo nga utubi, te shikojme ca bohet mrena,

----------


## strange

po deshet ju jap nje link ku mundeni me shiku 24 h cfar bohet mbrenda .D

----------


## drague

> Kujdes se mos fshini  pa dashje gjithë forumin ndonjë ditë...


Jacko kam pa ate shoqen tate sot(ilden)me bikini.kishte celulite.per moshen aha :rrotullo syte:

----------


## ChuChu

Ajo labja e re qe kane futur eshte skandal, s'i pusho goja. Ndersa Ilda afrohet vetem tek cunat, e pastaj thote qe s'me duan gocat. Lol.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Jacko kam pa ate shoqen tate sot(ilden)me bikini.kishte celulite.per moshen aha


Po hóre si derr, normal që do shtosh në gjërësi  :perqeshje:  , po i kalon shpejt lol  :shkelje syri: 

Po e shef njeri tashi BB, hajde rren që bo u bojn hajde

----------


## CERIKSI-CHICAGO

ik gjynaf lol se ja futen duke qar ata kur ti kthejne mbrapsh do i iki petulla atyre

----------


## Brari

fola sot me ildushen ne celular..e i tregova ca receta gatimi qe forcojne durimin ne keto big bradherat..
skemi tha as piper te zi as te kuq  aty tha po do i them mamit te mi sjelle..
i thash dhe nje mikes aty ne top chanellos qe ti coj ildushes 3 pal bizhama fanellate.. vija vija.. me katrore.. si dhe nje mulli kafjeje e nje qebab..

mir jam tha.. e me jep forc tha dora ime nga forumi.. qe me frymezojne drejt flirtorjeve te reja..

----------


## OO7

Po kta filluan tu qajt mo. Kshu i gjeta kur erdha. Di njeri gjo ca ka nodh LOL

Mrafte pika qe po mqate ene dushja  :i ngrysur:

----------


## DiGiTeX

Mua sme terheq fare Big Brother Albania, pervec disa individeve atje brenda shumica jane negative duke filluar nga Ervisi, Poli , Ina etj etj.

I uroje ildushes meqenese e njofim qe ishalla e fitone ajo.

----------


## Apollyon

Pale ca i kan rrejt se kan harru se eshte 1 Prilli. 

Se kam idene pse kan qene duke qare.

----------


## OO7

E mora vesh une. Kishin bo komunikim me bo te gjithe valixhet gati se nuk ishin respektu rregulloren ene te shkojshin me nominu dy persona qe nuk bojne pune ne shtepi. Ilda me Gardiolen (a ca e ka) nuk futeshin ke keta sepse sapo kiishin maru se pastruari gjithe shtepine. Ene kishin dale emrat qe do dilnin ka shtepia. Poli ene Juli. Fillun te gjithe tu qajt ene pastaj i tregun qe ishte shaka 1 prilli  :pa dhembe:

----------


## xhuliana

Tek kto fotot ne internet ( te gjitha te rregulluara me komputer) Ildushja duket mire; por kur e pashe ne tv me dukej si ultra 30 vjecare!!

----------


## Apollyon

> Tek kto fotot ne internet ( te gjitha te rregulluara me komputer) Ildushja duket mire; por kur e pashe ne tv me dukej si ultra 30 vjecare!!


He se eshte me e mire po he, ndoshta del pak keq aty se eshte shendosh i cike.. por eshte e mire ta siguroj une.

----------


## OO7

> Tek kto fotot ne internet ( te gjitha te rregulluara me komputer) Ildushja duket mire; por kur e pashe ne tv me dukej si ultra 30 vjecare!!


Po tani televizorin ti se ke HD lool

Shife ke fotoja e big brother duket a sduket si ultra 30. Ene masanej o shnosh icik tani se ka qene me elegante perpara.

Po ta shofesh perballe ti heq te gjitha dyshimet.

----------


## xhuliana

> He se eshte me e mire po he, ndoshta del pak keq aty se eshte shendosh i cike.. por eshte e mire ta siguroj une.


E ke pare nga afer ti prandaj flet eee :perqeshje: 

Te shohim si do sillet ildushja.....se te tjeret jane cope-cope

----------


## altruisti_ek84

*Cka mendoni per lojen qe B.B i ben banoreve, te shtepis. per daten e 01.04.2008 te ashtuquajturen Dita e genjeshtrave*

----------


## Apollyon

Qe dmth        ?

----------

